# Describe how you are currently feeling in words



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

As the title says.


----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

Currently I feel frustration built-up inside me.


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

I feel like there are tiny people dancing around in my stomach. I know people typically describe this sensation as 'butterflies', but I think dancing people is more accurate. I'm anxious because I know that on this site people actually _read_ what I write for the most part. Yikes!

I'm moderately annoyed because for the rest of the month I'm going to be so busy
traveling hither and yonder. Yet, for the past three weeks I did diddly-squat- sitting around the house wallowing in my depression.

I feel lonely.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Eh, isn't that what we do when we post anyway? 

Okay, seriously - tired, useless, a burden, useless, depressed, useless, stupid, useless, unloved, useless, alien...


----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

Phoebus said:


> Eh, isn't that what we do when post anyway?


Nope. As a "T" on the Myers-Briggs Type Indicator, I tend to post what I am thinking rather than what I am feeling. :b


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

JS86 said:


> Nope. As a "T" on the Myers-Briggs Type Indicator, I tend to post what I am thinking rather than what I am feeling. :b


Ah, touché!


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

conflicted, accomplished, alone, regretful.


----------



## Jurexic5 (Jun 23, 2009)

feeling lazy, wasteful, and unproductive


----------



## liarsclub (Aug 23, 2008)

--


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

tired


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Forking bored, recluse, motivated, forking bored!!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I feel pretty good actually.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

happy, but tired.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Stressed, bored, can't focus.


----------



## dmizzyandblock11 (Jul 5, 2009)

awake/alert, impulsive, O.K.,


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

exhausted.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

negative, negative, negative, bad, bad, sad, purposeless, hungry, tired, fearfull, anxious, irritated, annoyed, pent up emotions, no outlet, no target, no goal, no idea, no clue


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Accomplished after the weekend just gone.


----------



## radames (Jul 6, 2009)

As Lester Burnam, in "American Beauty" puts it, "How did I get so sedated?" There it is for you.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

In crippling emotional pain but battling on.


----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

Tense.


----------



## RoninDistance (May 23, 2009)

I feel like crap, almost like I was high, but with none of the elation that accompanies such a state.


----------



## Jaybo (Jul 6, 2009)

Relieved that I found this support site.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I eat right, exercise, and yet still feel like crap.


----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm currently thinking about some past situations which are making me feel rejected.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Tired and in a "meh" kinda mood, sucks.


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

i will never have a relationship and its my fault, I never have or never will be loved by a hand thats touched me


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

I've found the ones responsible for the onset of the majority of the things that have ever gone wrong with my life. Posting how I feel about them would probably get the thread locked.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Happy and contented as a close friend is coming to spend the weekend with me.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Happy and relaxed, but also kind of tired and hungry. I am also in a contemplative mood, just thinking about all the weird stuff that has been happening in my life in the past couple months- and especially this week. My life has been SO unpredictible and I know that there is going to be more random, unpredictible things happening to me in the future. Right now, I am just trying to relax and take everything in.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Stressed out


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Nervous to be playing soccer again and meeting new people in the process...


----------



## radames (Jul 6, 2009)

I am feeling very exhausted and tired and a little bit sore and sleepy.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Fan-****ing-tastic

i really do love the people on this forum, I have met so many amazing people.


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Sad. Lonely. Anxious.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Lazy... I need to go mow my lawn and all I want to do is post here and goof off on the computer. 

Mostly this is because I have to get into the car and go to the gas station and buy gas for the lawnmower and I don't want to go do that to mow my lawn but I can't run the mower out of gas because it is bad for it.

I have to mow my lawn so I need to get dressed and go do that before it gets too hot out - which it already is but it will only get hotter.

How pathetic am I... I want more energy and I want to have the ambition to plan and go do stuff.


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

happy, chipper, beautiful, tired, sleepy, astonished, dazed, ditzy, with a klonnopin hang over .


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Tired and groggy, that "just woke up after not enough sleep" feeling. Also cranky.


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

Indecisive. Melancholy. Neutral about life.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Apprehensive... getting ready to go to Church... 

It's crazy, I love being there once I am there... it's the getting there that's hard. Makes no sense.


----------



## lastofthekews (May 11, 2009)

Bored - my motivation to do anything seems to have disappeared today; anxious about going to the doctor's tomorrow; irritated by a person who's just come to the door who used to know my dad - he mentioned that I have the same features as my dad, and I don't know how to take that (quite frankly I don't take it as a compliment, but I hate how I look anyway, so why would I).

Hey - i've just realised that I answered the door and spoke to someone I don't know, and wasn't anxious!!! I normally pretend that i'm not in.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I feel good.

^ Well done on answering the door LOTK; don't think I could have :tiptoe.


----------



## lastofthekews (May 11, 2009)

odd_one_out said:


> I feel good.
> 
> ^ Well done on answering the door LOTK; don't think I could have :tiptoe.


Thanks  I just forgot to be nervous - why can't I be like this all the time???


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

That would have annoyed me too... but it is great that you forgot the nervousness... I hate it when there is a knock at my door, I'm always worried it will be someone I have to 'invite in'. Luckily that doesn't hardly ever happen.

Church was harder than usual... I have got to switch Churches I guess now that the breakup has happened. There are just too many memories of when I was part of an 'us' there... everyone asks where 'he' is... or I am afraid they will. I can't sit in 'our pew', it is just too hard. Everything there reminds me of him. I was almost in tears through the whole service and it isn't supposed to be that way. 

Thanks for reading... bye for now.


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

Very depressed.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Sad


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

There are so many intense emotions I have been feeling lately. Right now I am confused beyond words. I'm really happy though.


----------



## eitherway (Jun 28, 2009)

like i was tied up all around, well, anxious :/


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

nauseous, tired, dizzy, a mess


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

tired, dry, nauseous, apathetic thinking-wise, weak, bored, hot/cold


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

so depressed. what am i doing wrong?


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Still sad. Still lonely. Still anxious.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

utterly unfunctional


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Fatigued, slightly dizzy, sinus pressure, eyeball pain, hunger pangs, and anxious.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

tired, melancholy, anxious


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Bored, Anxious, Lonely, Happy


----------



## Lumiere (Jun 13, 2009)

I've been anxious all evening, about various things.


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

angry, depressed, worthless


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

ran out and low but not hungry. I should go get some food.


----------



## pariahgirl (Mar 26, 2008)

Sort of bored. I know I should be doing work but I've yet to muster the effort to go do it. I really want one of those 5 dollar iced mocha from starbucks.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Terrified of the future, regretting the past.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

cranky and hungry.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

i've got a belly full of root beer and I'm going to kick your ***


----------



## outcast69 (Aug 23, 2009)

afraid and ashamed,


----------



## Lumiere (Jun 13, 2009)

Physically very fatigued and resisting the urge to sleep.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Woke up today feeling like excrement and too malfunctioning to deserve existence. It's the body causing this; continual fatigue. Feeling sick of being sick.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

petrified of people at work.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Worried about my daughter, and my lack of money


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

Frustrated, unattractive, worthless and alone.


----------



## KyleThomas (Jul 1, 2009)

EagerMinnow84 said:


> Frustrated, unattractive, worthless and alone.


:squeeze


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Hungry.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I feel like a wet hotdog


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Roberto said:


> I feel like a wet hotdog


I feel depressed about not knowing what that feels like.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

glunky and frudish...


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

Comforted, Relieved, Sunny, Motivated


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Confused by my heart and perceptions, and unable to vent (I have confided in no one during a 2-year-long attachment); I will trust my perceptions, which tell me they have changed. Weird for being attached to someone unsuitable and not able to reciprocate (I am very odd). Somewhat empty and sleep deprived.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Wanting to block out life and I have no way of doing it... too much responsibility (my son)... the crushing weight of that keeps me going but makes me so tired - mentally, emotionally and physically. 

I've been dumped by my ex, left/lost my job and now have a million things I can get caught up around the house because I have the time but I don't have the energy. Then there is the fact that I have zero money coming in now and only about a 2-3 week buffer left.

I guess I come here to try to just get lost in everyone else's stuff - it makes me sad, sometimes happy and mostly distracts me from my life. I need to not be online as much.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hopeful for the future. Hopeful that all the things I want to happen will happen. Excited for a three day weekend.


----------



## locsaf (Sep 3, 2009)

No feeling that I am aware of. This is satisfying to me for now.


----------



## locsaf (Sep 3, 2009)

,


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Head over heels.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

Kind of sad. Thinking about what happened 8 years ago, where I was, etc. They showed part of a documentary that I watched months ago on the History Channel that showed real time events with amateur and professional video. It makes me feel overwhelmed and tearful every time.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

rumbling of anxiety lava underneath the ground shooting up steam.


----------



## Lumiere (Jun 13, 2009)

Apathetic. Slightly nauseous. Tired.


----------



## odicepaul (Jul 20, 2009)

416girl said:


> broke-*** looser


nuf said


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

anxious, don't want to socialize at church this morning


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I feel pretty annoyed. I wish everyone would just ignore me, because I hate attention with a passion!


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Disabled and frustrated; it really sinks in when you've made a phenomenal effort and still failed, yet those who had less ability have achieved far more with less effort. Everything I have is slipping away and being lost. Damn. Just damn.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Interested and impressed. Wondering what will happen next.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I am standing at a crossroad. That's more than one word I know. Is there a word for such a situation? 

I can either take the path i have always taken, or I can choose the path I have never travelled before. It's dark and scary, full of lions, tigers, and yes, bears. 

Oh my.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Isolated. I have been in my parents' house, completely alone, since Saturday, and have not set foot outside except to take the rubbish out :roll


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> Isolated. I have been in my parents' house, completely alone, since Saturday, and have not set foot outside except to take the rubbish out :roll


then take the rubbish out. You will feel better for having done it, no?


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

leonardess said:


> then take the rubbish out. You will feel better for having done it, no?


I did take it out, that's what I said, I think


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> I did take it out, that's what I said, I think


Well done! Now take a little walk to the nearest shop. don't forget the keys.


----------



## KyleThomas (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm puzzled as to why this thread title ends with "...in words". How else would someone describe how they are currently feeling?

...in mime?
...in hieroglyphs?
...in sign language?
...in interpretive dance?
...in the form of mathematical equations?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Oh! Word ssssah! I missed the "S". 

Well then - 

I am currently watching the Family Stone. I feel like Meredith, most of the time.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

Mellow. Maybe a bit tired, but not tired enough to take a nap. It's a dreary, rainy day here today.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

416girl said:


> ****


Those aren't words. It's one string of consecutive asterisks, and technically it wouldn't even qualify as the plural "words", even if it weren't censored.

Hope I made you feel better. LOL.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Dreading work tomorrow.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

sleepy, defeated, rewarded, confused, disappointed, happy :stu


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

apprehensive about Halloween already.


----------



## odicepaul (Jul 20, 2009)

Deserted, angry, let down, inappropriate, unwanted


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

afraid that one of my professors is going to scythe me in evaluation tomorrow....


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

Determined..


----------



## Nex (Sep 17, 2009)

Indecisive.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

dry


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Swine flu :/


----------



## Hellosunshine (Mar 13, 2009)

^ seriously? For some reason I want swine flu lol. I can get out of class for like 2 weeks. 

Currently stressed about class.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

I feel depressed and exhausted like I always do at the end of a multi-day migraine.


----------



## honeybun (May 16, 2009)

I'm feelin frazzled from bein online for too long. Also feelin empty and sad, and a bit hungry.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I feel incensed about what other people did to me today; there is no place for me because they'll have none of it.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

epril said:


> dry


in a good or a bad way?


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

exhausted.


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

radames said:


> As Lester Burnam, in "American Beauty" puts it, "How did I get so sedated?" There it is for you.


perfect,

i ditto this post.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

****ing tired, horny, and bored.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Unappreciated


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I feel irritated, lovey-dovey, and nervous.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

nervous! about to go out.. =]


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

pfew, relieved, regretful, guilty, hopeful?


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I feel alright; neither up nor down. 

I think a novel approach to a thread such as this would be to describe how you're feeling through hand-signals.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Happy, exhausted, accomplished, excited.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

Ready for acupuncture.


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Yearning, boredom.


----------



## Spettro (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm sick right now

so i feel like a steaming pile of crap


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Kind of like a calm before a storm of bad memories. But I feel really great, and happy about a couple of other things, so maybe that will protect me. lol.


----------



## Princesspoopla (Sep 24, 2009)

I feel lonely and unimportant like usual.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Sugar, honey, iced-tea.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

groggy, exhausted, awake


----------



## namastecadet (May 14, 2009)

lost, confused & a little pissed - like if someone were to kidnap me in a white van, put a dark bag over my head & then throw me out in the middle of nowhere.... void the scared part.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

awake, a bit anxious, but relaxed. :stu


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

tired!


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

in the words of spongebob.. "I'M READY!! I'M READY!! I'M READY!!"


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

bored...


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

so frustrated..ughhhh.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

nervous!


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Curious...


----------



## wishiwasinvisible (Oct 12, 2009)

Worn out


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

tired


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

tired. want to stay up longer. worried about sleep.


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

I feel worried. My thoughts are pulling at me and they won't let go.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

****


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Lost for words, ecstatic.


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

comfortably numb


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

unproductive


----------



## toffee (Oct 5, 2009)

a little less than a happy high, a little less than a suicide..


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

A little bit sad, disappointed, awkward and anxious. There are some other things mixed in as well :/


----------



## jaykay7 (Jun 18, 2013)

*My Nightmare*

Sick of being a burden on others. Sick of dissappointing everyone. Sick of pissing off my family with my failures. Sick of Authority looking for excuses to punish me. I'm not evil, just a screw-up. How does anyone else look at those they aggrieve and fail, acting like bullets bounce off their face? Sick of Invulnerable people that have no time or tolerance with those who struggle. When someone tells you "get over it", they're just sick of hearing about it: there's no value for the recipient, it's just a flourish of intolerance. Let's see...anyone else here live by the credo "If you're not perfect, you're dead"? The slightest mistake on my part, and people get royally livid, hateful, then my survival instincts fire on and I cant think...then I screw up, and feed their hate even more. I'm perfectly okay with live and learn until I have to answer to others...then someone owns me over any of my deficiencies..."Do as I say or I'll hurt you, you've proven you cant do it..." I'm hoping someone says something to this, I'm sick of being afraid and miserable..and every time I've tried to face it down, I've failed. That fact is REALLY freaking me out lately...


----------



## Subject 1 (Oct 30, 2013)

Like fighting to climb out of a dark pit.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

Okay, not too bad!  TYG!


----------



## michaelgroves (Aug 2, 2011)

Like a kangaroo


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Like spiderman


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Completely unmotivated and lethargic.


----------



## error404 (Oct 18, 2010)

I...I've become...

comfortably numb


----------



## just smile (Nov 2, 2013)

bored out of my mind :blank


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Horny and frustrated.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Depressed hopeless lonely frustrated tired sick unloved - take your pick.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

When I have long hair, I want short hair... 
but when I have short hair, I want long hair D:


----------



## AshleyAnn (Sep 15, 2013)

cuppycake said:


> When I have long hair, I want short hair...
> but when I have short hair, I want long hair D:


Haha this is totally me!


----------



## AshleyAnn (Sep 15, 2013)

essemsee said:


> I...I've become...
> 
> comfortably numb


"Hello,
Is there anybody in there? 
Just nod if you can hear me 
Is there anyone home?"

Lol that song is now stuck in my head.


----------

